# Dialer trotz dsl?



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

hallo, 
ich habe ein problem. Und zwar habe ich bemerkt das mein computer anstelle der sonst üblichen dsl verbindung (flatrate) mit arcor, über eine 01805 nummer verbunden war und sich quasi "von selbst" eine neue netzwerkverbindung eingerichtet hat. es wird einmal eine sis 900 pci fast ethernet adaper #2, und einmal eine microsoft loopbackadapter- verbindung angezeigt. zusätzlich meldet sich jedes mal beim hochfahren der assistent um software für eine neue hardware, die auch neu ist, zu instalieren. dabei handelt es sich um einen videokontroller vga kompatibel, das habe ich ja gar nicht installiert. ausserdem öffnet sich auf der startseite: mira toolbar und lässt sich auch nicht deinstalieren. antivir hat auf einen trojaner hingewiesen. leider habe ich gestern vergessen die verbindung zu trennen und möglicherweise war der computer über stunden damit verbunden. Meine sorge ist jetzt, ob sich trotz der dsl verbindung irgendein dialer eingeschlichen hat, irgendwie über den weg meine netzwerkverbindung zu manipulieren. ich habe leider die 01805 verbindung gelöscht, kann ich die möglicherweise wieder zurückholen,damit ich für den schlimmsten fall beweise habe, und: ist überhaupt so ein fall bekannt, das so etwas möglich ist?
Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2005)

Pass´ auf, falls Du in einem Anruf Deine Adresse angeben sollst (falls Du nicht im Telefonbuch stehst). Ansonsten gibt es zu diesem Thema schon andere Threads, guck z. B. mal > HIER< rein. Was die Anwahl der 01805er-Nummer betrifft, so kannst Du der Rechnung natürlich auch widersprechen - die T-Com übernimmt derzeit dem Anschein nach die Schäden aus Kulanz ggü. ihren Kunden.


----------



## drboe (14 Oktober 2005)

David-Sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein problem. Und zwar habe ich bemerkt das mein computer anstelle der sonst üblichen dsl verbindung (flatrate) mit arcor, über eine 01805 nummer verbunden war und sich quasi "von selbst" eine neue netzwerkverbindung eingerichtet hat. es wird einmal eine sis 900 pci fast ethernet adaper #2, und einmal eine microsoft loopbackadapter- verbindung angezeigt. zusätzlich meldet sich jedes mal beim hochfahren der assistent um software für eine neue hardware, die auch neu ist, zu instalieren. dabei handelt es sich um einen videokontroller vga kompatibel, das habe ich ja gar nicht installiert. ausserdem öffnet sich auf der startseite: mira toolbar und lässt sich auch nicht deinstalieren. antivir hat auf einen trojaner hingewiesen. leider habe ich gestern vergessen die verbindung zu trennen und möglicherweise war der computer über stunden damit verbunden. Meine sorge ist jetzt, ob sich trotz der dsl verbindung irgendein dialer eingeschlichen hat, irgendwie über den weg meine netzwerkverbindung zu manipulieren. ich habe leider die 01805 verbindung gelöscht, kann ich die möglicherweise wieder zurückholen,damit ich für den schlimmsten fall beweise habe, und: ist überhaupt so ein fall bekannt, das so etwas möglich ist?


1. Wenn man ein weit verbreitetes Betriebsystem nutzt, kann man einen der teuren Dialer installieren. Das ist unabhängig davon möglich, ob man die Dialer-Software via Modem oder DSL bezieht.

2. es ist schon beobachtet worden, dass eine solche Installation auch ohne Zustimmung des PC-Nutzers erfolgt. Vorzugsweise ist das der Fall beim Einsatz des Browsers vom Hersteller des PC-Betriebsystems. 

3. besteht für DSL-Nutzer nur dann keine Gefahr einer Telefoneinwahl über Dialer, wenn kein Modem bzw. keine ISDN-Karte angeschlossen ist. Auch wenn ein Modem oder eine ISDN-Karte nur für Faxsendungen benutzt werden, kann ein Dialer darüber Verbindungen ins Internet aufbauen.

4. der MS Loopback-Adapter ist eine virtuelle Netzwerkkarte. Es gibt Anwendungen, die benötigen grundsätzlich eine IP Adresse des PC. Fährt man PC mit Windows 2000 ohne Netzverbindung hoch, wird keine IP Adresse vergeben. Da hilft dann der (installierbare) Loopback-Adapter. Hilfreich ist der z. B., wenn man HTML-Seiten gegen einen internen Web-Server testen will. Der Server startet nämlich u. U. nicht, wenn er den HTTP-Dienst nicht an eine Netzwerkkarte bzw. IP-Adresse binden kann. 
Bei meinem Windows XP wird nach Eingabe von 'route print" in einer Shell das MS TCP Loopback Interface an Position 1 gelistet.

5. wenn Antivir einen Trojaner meldet, sollte man diesem ernsten Problem unbedingt nachgehen.

6. Deine Shift-Taste ist defekt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: Re: Dialer trotz dsl?*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Deine Shift-Taste ist defekt.


eher ein Kleinschreibungsfanatiker, siebenmal (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe) muß er  Shift oder Shiftlock
gedrückt haben !:" () sind nur per Shift zu erreichen....


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2006)

*AW: Dialer trotz dsl?*

Die genaue 01805-Nummer zu wissen, wäre schon sehr interessant... Also wie kann dem Mann (in dieser Hinsicht) geholfen werden?
Und damit er das nicht angesichts der Kleinschreibungshinweise überliest: *Vorsicht vor seltsamen Telefonanrufen, bei denen Deine Anschrift ausgekuckt werden könnte.
*


----------



## Ge-Schmeid-e (28 April 2006)

*AW: Dialer trotz dsl?*

Kurz auf den Punkt gebracht; es besteht grundsätzlich keine Gefahr, wenn vom Computer außer dem Patchkabel zum DSL-Modem keine weiter physikalische Verbindung besteht; Wichtig: Muti-Geraäte wie Fax/Drucker net vergessen.
Ist dies nicht vorhanden besteht eigentlich keine Gefahr.

Der Trojaner ist ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem! Schau, um was für einen es sich handelt; hier gibt es passende Removal-Tools:
http://www.symantec.com/region/de/avcenter/removal_tools.html
(notfalls PC im abgesicherter Modus starten!)

Liegen einträge im DFÜ-Netzwerkordner noch vor?

Und: Lad dir den richtigen Treiber für deine Graphikkarte runter:
entweder den Detonator von Nvida oder den Catalyst von ATI; der standart-Videotreiber wir installiert, denn der alte /vielleicht ungeeignete Treiber durch den MS-Standart ersetzt wird, um ein "Basis-Bild" zu erzeugen, damit man auch was sieht!

Toolbar für IE die sich net deinstallieren lässt? den Internet-Explorer notfalls runterwerfen (nach geeigneten Removal-Tools suchen), verbleibende Ordner löschen; Wenn der IE wieder gewünscht wird, wieder reinstallieren , sonst evtl.  einen alternativen Browser aufspielen, der sicherer ist/sei.


----------



## advisor (28 April 2006)

*AW: Dialer trotz dsl?*



			
				Ge-Schmeid-e schrieb:
			
		

> den Internet-Explorer notfalls runterwerfen (nach geeigneten Removal-Tools suchen), verbleibende Ordner löschen; Wenn der IE wieder gewünscht wird, wieder reinstallieren , sonst evtl.  einen alternativen Browser aufspielen, der sicherer ist/sei.



Eine komplette Deinstallation des IE wirkt sich auf viele beliebte Programme negativ aus, die Funktionen des Internet Explorer nutzen.
Eine ausführliche Darstellung der Folgen in Englisch:
[noparse]http://www.stopie.com/removingie/[/noparse]

_Unterseite  nicht mehr existent, nur noch reine  Shopseite  modinfo _


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2006)

*AW: Dialer trotz dsl?*



			
				advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Eine komplette Deinstallation des IE wirkt sich auf viele beliebte Programme negativ aushttp://www.stopie.com/removingie/


Das kann ich aus Erfahrung nur bestätigen. Wer Windows verwendet sollte unbedingt den IE drauf lassen - man muss ihn ja nicht verwenden. Ohne gibt es z. B. die Windows-Update nicht mehr und Teile vom Outlook sind out. Eine Neuinstallation des IE funktionierte bei mir zumindest dann nicht mehr richtig. Einzige Möglichkeit der Reparatur war, das komplette BS neu zu installieren.


----------

